# How to hide speaker wires



## animha (7 Dec 2005)

Hi, trying to set-up home theatre but the wires are driving me mad...any suggestions on how to hide them?


----------



## stobear (7 Dec 2005)

Conduit around the skirting boards? Or if you have the chance to put them behind plasterboard (new build) are about your only options


----------



## animha (7 Dec 2005)

Sorry a bit ignorant on this stuff...what do you mean by conduit around skirting boards?


----------



## stobear (7 Dec 2005)

You can buy plastic tubing and cut to length, the top bit clips off and lets you screw it to the skirting board, insert the cables and then clip the front piece back on. Available in Woodies etc. As its sitting at floor level or on top of the skirting it may be a bit unsightly but better than cables everywhere!


----------



## Humpback (7 Dec 2005)

Or just see if you can slip them in underneath the skirting boards. If you have space between the skirting board and the floor. I've done this and it's worked perfectly.

Alternatively, remove skirting, put wires behind them, and put skirting back on. Have done this myself in a room as well - used No More Nails to put skirting back up and did a perfect job.

I seem to remember seeing skirting boards you can buy now with channels cut into the back of them for speaker wires. Big job replacing the skirting though.


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2005)

I ended up chasing the walls in my place to hide the wires. Can be a dusty job, but I needed to take the wires from one side of the living room to the other for the rear surround speakers, and there's a door on one side and an arch to the kitchen on the other, so no continuous skirting to hide them behind.

You can hire electric wall chasers, I tried one in my place, but after just a couple of inches of the cut the place looked like the epicentre of a particularly bad sandstorm!!! Dust everywhere. So I just used an old tennon saw to cut two parallel lines in the board, put the wires in the channel and filled.
Leo


----------



## jasconius (8 Dec 2005)

Depending if you are downstairs with stud walls , it can be easy to drop the extended cables down from the attic behind the walls to the speakers and TV


----------



## Bootdog (9 Dec 2005)

why not the obvious - under the carpet? you can buy special flattened speaker wire to go under carpet or lino


----------



## bstop (9 Dec 2005)

You can buy self adhesive plastic trunking. Get this at an electrical
wholesalers like Eurosales in Ringsend.


----------



## delgirl (14 Aug 2006)

Just got a flat TV, wall-mounted, and am struggling to find some 'nice' trunking for the wires.

Have been to our local electrical store and hardware shop, but they only have the white plastic square ones which would look awful under such a nice telly.

Does anyone know where you can get attractive trunking?  Thanks.


----------



## roxy (14 Aug 2006)

These things are the business for hiding wires from Sky box/Dvd player etc.

www.vogels.com 
You can get them in DID and Sony Centres.

Edit, sorry can get it to link, its EFA 6835 - Column system on the vogels site


----------



## delgirl (15 Aug 2006)

Thanks Roxy, that's just the thing I'm looking for!


----------

